# Ikea Underwater plant ID



## rosebudfi (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi! I found this plant completely submerged in a little pot in a plastic cup at Ikea. Originally I had it in a pom glass, and it did fine for a while until the last few months when it dropped all its lower leaves. It looks pretty close to death... I was wondering if anyone could help me ID it so I can find out if it's actually supposed to be underwater and what kind of care it needs.

Thanks!!
Fiona


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It may be a type of ludwigia, but I am not sure.....the serrated edges are throwing me off......


----------



## rosebudfi (Mar 3, 2008)

the edges don't look as serrated in real life, I think that's just distortion from the photo, so it could very well be ludwigia


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

ikea has aquarium plants? Do you have to plant them with an allen wrench?  It looks like a ludwigia to me too.


----------

